# Giant monster tutorial with a special guest



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Your little girl is so adorable and your monster looks great


----------



## The_Weird_Kid (Nov 9, 2019)

Shadow Panther said:


> Your little girl is so adorable and your monster looks great


Thank you! My daughter loves working with me so I’ll take it while I can lol.


----------



## sister (Aug 12, 2014)

Next generation haunter right there 💜
Thank you so much for the tutorial! Soo many possibilities.


----------



## The_Weird_Kid (Nov 9, 2019)

sister said:


> Next generation haunter right there 💜
> Thank you so much for the tutorial! Soo many possibilities.


Thank you for watching!


----------

